# Florida Keys



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone up for a road trip?

I wonder if we can find a place to stay?

How do you get to the Florida Keys anyway?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

denick said:


> Anyone up for a road trip?
> 
> I wonder if we can find a place to stay?
> 
> How do you get to the Florida Keys anyway?


 95 South till it ends then A1A all the way


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Catch a ride with Vinny.... he is a regular there.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

denick said:


> Anyone up for a road trip?
> 
> I wonder if we can find a place to stay?
> 
> How do you get to the Florida Keys anyway?



So are you going on vacation? Looking to relocate? I wondered what you have been doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Take a lot of photos! I always wanted to go there!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd love to go to the keys, but between work and this pile of paperwork I'm buried under, there is no chance of me escaping even for a few days. :sad:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Hit Miami, then Homestead, then keep on going towards Cuba. It's just one road all the way through the Keys.

When you get down to Key West, stop off at one of the street tourist booths and checkout what rooms they have available.

I had to pay cash instead of with a credit card, but I rented a 2 bedroom plus a sleeper sofa for 40 bucks a night about 10 years ago, right when Superbowl week was occurring.

Lots of relaxing things to do down there, but I like Marathon Key just a bit better.

Ed


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

if you are really up for a raucous time you should head there during Fantasy Fest. its by far and wide the most insane thing I have ever witnessed. I guess it outdoes Mardi Gras but I havent made it to New Orleans to prove or disprove that one yet.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

peteo said:


> if you are really up for a raucous time you should head there during Fantasy Fest.


this the deal for the rainbow crowd?


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Day, there are a few "visitors" there but most of the people who go play for our team. its pretty wild and its definitely not for everyone but if you are into a wild party type of time then you will have a blast.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

dayexco said:


> this the deal for the rainbow crowd?


Now thats pretty funny!

Also watch when you take the kids to Disney, they have a week there also. Our neighbors almost took their 3 kids that week until my wife let them know to check the dates.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

dayexco said:


> this the deal for the rainbow crowd?


 I allways liked Bahia Honda:thumbsup: And we did party hard in Key West a lot, we'd go down there on a wim anytime from fort lickerdale, 3day weekends in our vans. We didn't need no motel rooms:no:


----------



## bigtim6656 (Dec 7, 2010)

your almoust had it, you can go 95 then the turnpike(tolls) to US 1 yes I know part of 1 is a1a but not this part or atleast the signs do not say so, or the turnpike to 1 or hell just run down A1A to 1 from jacksonville to key largo
We just rented a place in key largo, it is a blast, leaving to go back monday


MAULEMALL said:


> 95 South till it ends then A1A all the way


----------

